# Dog park



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Xena having fun at the dog park.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

She sure does.....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I just LOVE your amazing action shots .

nice , very athletic dog there !!

not addressing the thread topic of dog park -- but somewhat taking advantage
of these shots to show why the back is so important.

in the stretched views you can clearly see the wither , the mid back and the back .

a roached back would not have this ability to flex - second shot shows full extension
and a change or direction slight twist or rotation of her rear (photo #2)

the coiled shot - amazing timing to take that shot --- again a roached back could not
do this

this is working structure - love the dog , love the photos


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=512873&stc=1&d=1539186339

This is my favorite... She is seriously cruising here....


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great photos! You must have a nice camera to get action shots like those...


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

She could be having this same fun in a field and not be possibly attacked by other dog park dogs. Before I knew any better, I took Inga to a dog park and some homeless guys pit bull attacked my puppy. It took a long time and a lot of work to supress her dog reactivity. They never really get over it. That guys dog could have killed her and then turned on me when I waded in to rescue her- not worth it!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

The second shot (of her turning) is amazing. Looks like how they turn in motorcycle racing, with their knees brushing the ground.

Absolutely gorgeous animal, in my mind she is exactly what a GSD is supposed to look like. She looks more like a Malinois than most GSDs you see these days. Old school working dog the way Cpt. Stephanitz intended, love it!

What breeder did you get her from?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> The second shot (of her turning) is amazing. Looks like how they turn in motorcycle racing, with their knees brushing the ground.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous animal, in my mind she is exactly what a GSD is supposed to look like. She looks more like a Malinois than most GSDs you see these days. Old school working dog the way Cpt. Stephanitz intended, love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> I would love to see the pedigree .
> Herding background (genetically) possibly DDR ?


Here it is:

Terror von der Staatsmacht

Christel von Haus Ehricke


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

carmspack said:


> Tennessee said:
> 
> 
> > The second shot (of her turning) is amazing. Looks like how they turn in motorcycle racing, with their knees brushing the ground.
> ...


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Your dog's joy is contagious, I'm so glad I got to see these this morning, would love to see more!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the pedigree 

so yes on the genetic herding lines -- you have Marko (Maineiche breedings multi times) , Racker (multi times ) , Uwe Kirschental (multi times) 
von haus knufken breeding -(multiple times) 

Bernd Lierberg represented multiple times - one of my favourites Seffe Busecker Schloss as an example.

I tend to look at the dam's pedigree first . All the touch stones to herding genetics listed above belong to
the dam's pedigree (Christel).
This is one nice , strong , versatile , working dog pedigree . Nice.

now looking at the sire - HA ! I knew it . DDR - and I was going to hazard a guess and put Lord in the pedigree and there he is.

That female Xena is familiar to me in her type - a female that I have who is multi Racker ,
multi Bernd , and multi Lord .

There is your herding genetics and the DDR connection -- 

The male is mutli time U litter Kirschental through Yoschy but nicely fortified with a strong dam line
brining in Berdn through DDR vom haus Himpel breedings .
Racker is represented again multiple times as is U litter Kirschental.

I love the dam's pedigree.


interesting pedigree


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Wow, that's a huge dog park. The ones around me are tiny compared to yours. They're not even an acre. People call them dog parks, but they're more like dog runs or dog exercise enclosures. Imagine fitting 20-30 dogs in an acre, compared to that wide open park you go to.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great zoomie photos mine are often just a blur!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

carmspack said:


> ...
> dog park ? I don't see other dogs


Obviously not the topic of the thread, but see photo #6, several dogs and their owners in the background. Nice park! And Xena is just plain gorgeous!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations, looks like she's turning out nice and the pics in your other thread are good too. You should have tossed a ball for her in January, you may have gotten a different perspective on the pedigree, Lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice pictures! The off leash parks we go to around here are large multi-acre open space areas. Many if not most of my pictures at our local parks don't show other dogs either, even when heavily used, because they're so spread out. 

Not all "dog parks" are little fenced areas with a bunch of badly behaved dogs and inattentive, clueless owners.


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

The park we are at is actually the smaller of the two by us. They trade off is it’s only 4 mins from my door. The other one is 5 acres and 15-20 mins away. We have another one that’s pretty big and is connected to a lake, which is pretty fun in the summer. Xena could care less about anything and everything around her if I have a toy. Most of the times I have the girls (8yr and 4yr) with and she stays fairly close to them as well. 

I took the pics with my iPhone. Also, took screen shots of a video to get most of the motion pics.

She is a psycho for anything ball related. I’m happy it’s getting cooler in WI because she will go go go as long as I keep throwing the toy ?

We got her from Gunnolf Kennels in Iowa (from his FB posts he may have some pups available now. Same dame as Xena different sire). When we picked her up he gave us a ball on a rope and stated she has a little higher drive than he first though she would ... LOL that’s for sure!


----------

